# Motor Fan



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Below are pic's from Andy's motor fan. CompUSA has a few computer processor fans for under $2.00 that would work as well, they are a little smaller and thiner.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

??????????? ground effects !!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*aero package*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Your too young !!! Chapperal had a race car that used a lage fan to suck it to the ground. I worked and they banned it pretty fast. Also sort of thru all the junk off the track that it sucked up.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here's a picture I found


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Hankster thats it. I'm sure I spelled it wrong to.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

That's funny...That must have been one "supper suck" fan!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

:jest: Andy's got his blowing down to give him more steering..........:jest:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Actually boys the car had two snowmobile engines in the rear powering fans that sucked the air from under the car. You really didn't want to be too close to them, as they sprayed a lot of road grit in your face. The main reason them baned the car.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is a short description:

This is the Chaparral 2J, as raced in the CanAm challenge in 1970. The 2J was powered by a big-block V8 Chevy, producing 700 bhp, the 2J had another engine, a 274 cc engine, it wasn't there to make the car faster in a straight but to increase downforce. The second engine powered two fans that sucked away the air under the car creating a vacuum and thus a lot of downforce; the car sticked to the tarmac. The car was equipped with flaps (at the sides) and skirts (on the front) to create a 'perfect' vacuum. The prototype car was built by Chevrolet but it was heavy and hard to handle so they had Chaparral built a competitive car. This car was commonly referred by as the 'sucker-car'. It was a lot faster, when it lasted, than the McLarens; it was entered twice and it twice out-quallified the McLarens with more than a second, but the car broke twice.

It was banned by the FIA in 1971, this meant the end of a firm, that had a reputation of building extraordinary experimental cars. This again was a new rule in the once almost ruleless racing-class, it let much less room for experiments and therefore many teams quit and eventually this meant the end of the CanAm challenge.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This link will give you all the info on that car...Since I was born in 1973, that idea is new to me!

http://www.photoessayist.com/canam/chaparral/chaparral.htm


----------



## TheGIMP (Jan 13, 2005)

A motor fan...you guys think of EVERYTHING!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## !diot (Feb 15, 2005)

Man, if you need a fan to keep your motor cool you gotta be doing something STUPID.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes same as all the top modifed pro drivers that use them now!!!!!!!


----------



## Don S (Sep 28, 2004)

Did anyone keep a record of how old thier motors where when they burned up?
How many runs or races on them?
I know the 2 that I had where over a year old & comm's trued a few times. Alot of races on those motors.
Just a thought on how much use (abuse) we get out of these motors.


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

In the two years I've ran BRP's, I've burned up 2 motors. Both my fault one was over geared one car lost side play in the axle. Except for the doubleheaders I ran 1 motor all season at Buds. I think it was the same motor I used last time we ran at Classic. I turn the comm before each race. But I don't run the winter road course series.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Don S: you have a P.M.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Some may ask if the fan works.....well just ask TangTester......YES IT DOES!


----------

